# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Otro palito a la burra

## Rafael

Nuevo envio de agua a levante desde el Tajo.
http://www.eldiario.es/clm/autoriza-...366763331.html

----------


## Jonasino

> Nuevo envio de agua a levande desde el Tajo.
> http://www.eldiario.es/clm/autoriza-...366763331.html


¿os imaginais esa "foto oficial" cuado el canal sólo lleve barro? Pues falta poco....

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pues los del SCRATS se han cabreado y han montado el pollo. Han mandado a Madrid a la nueva consejera de agricultura a exigir a la ministra que revise y los niveles de los embalses para que se envíen los 38 Hm3 del nivel anterior, el que se pone en marcha cuando los dos embalses superen en conjunto los 597 Hm3.
 Evidentemente, parece que les han dicho que no.
Va a ser una primavera y un verano duro, en cabecera del Tajo está lloviendo apenas nada.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## No Registrado NDYA

"Este trasvase llega quince días después del último que tiene fecha del 28 de febrero y pertenece al trasvase de agua que se puede hacer desde la cuenca del Tajo cada mes, que está estipulado que puede ser de hasta 38 hectómetros cúbicos."

Esto que dice el artículo es un error o una mentira, no sé si lo primero o lo segundo para que parezca que los regantes no se llevan todo lo que dice la Ley:




> En situación hidrológica excepcional, según se dispone en el punto 2 de la disposición adicional decimoquinta de la Ley 21/2013, de 9 de diciembre, de evaluación ambiental, cuando concurran las condiciones hidrológicas de nivel 3, la autorización de trasvases le corresponde al Ministro que tenga atribuidas las competencias en materia de agua, previo informe de la Comisión Central de Explotación. En esta situación de nivel 3, según se establece en el artículo 1 del Real Decreto 773/2014, de 12 de septiembre, por el que se aprueban diversas normas reguladoras del trasvase por el acueducto Tajo-Segura, *corresponde al órgano competente, el Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, la autorización, de forma discrecional y motivada, de un volumen mensual de hasta 20 hm3/mes.*


Extraido de la  Orden AAA/421/2015, de 5 de marzo, por la que se autoriza un trasvase de 20hm³ desde los embalses de Entrepeñas-Buendía, a través del acueducto Tajo-Segura, para el mes de marzo de 2015.

----------


## termopar

Da la sensación de que se quiere exprimir hasta que no quede para poder decir que son necesarios más trasvases de otra zona

----------

Varanya (16-mar-2015)

----------


## No Registrado NDYA

No es nada nuevo, termopar, esto se ha hecho siempre pero ahora con más descaro que nunca porque el gobierno de CLM está totalmente callado ante tanto abuso. Antes tampoco es que hicieran demasiado pero por lo menos hacían el paripé de recurrir trasvases de vez en cuando y protestar un poco. Ahora es el entregismo total. 

El trasvase del Ebro ya no es opción, yo estaría muy tranquilo siendo aragonés, con todo el arco político aragonés en contra (debido al rechazo popular, claro), no hay peligro

----------


## termopar

No tiene que ser precisamente del Ebro (ese lo tengo bastante claro). Ahí están dándose palos en Murcia con la huerta tradicional o buscar cualquier otro "tesoro" aún por descubrir. Los piratas han izado la calavera y en eso están. Nada de restringir beneficios o volúmenes de negocio.

----------

Varanya (18-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

http://saihtajo.chtajo.es/index.php?...ito:AC/mapa:H2
Trasvase si, pero no así

----------

